# [FAQ] Voglio cambiare

## TuTToWeB

Salve a tutti i gentoo-user...

Volevo cambiare distro (passare alla pallore rh alla gentoo).

Volevo sapere: quanti cd sono?

Ho cercato sul sito in italiano una guida all'installazione, ma tra una confusione e l'altra non ho capito un fico secco...Dove posso trovare:

 - la distro (è ottima quella di linuxiso?)

 - una guida passo passo all'installazione

In che lingua è la distribuzione? Supporta rpm (spero di no)?

Io ora devo sistemare un pc per un amico di mio padre...Tornerò + tardi e molte altre volte

Grazie a voi sto scoprendo un mondo tutto nuovo...Meno male ke mi sto appassionando alla mia giovane età e peccano ke nn lo fanno tutti.

Grazie a tutti

----------

## f0llia

Trovi tutto su www.gentoo.it.

Per il manuale:

```

http://www.gentoo.it/handbook/handbook.html

```

Per le iso:

```

http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.1/

```

O puoi usare altri mirror, come ad es quello dell'università di padova

```

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/

```

Buon lavoro e benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Innanzitutto benvenuto  :Smile: 

Aggiungo alcune informazioni a quelle che ti ha dato f0llia

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

>  - la distro (è ottima quella di linuxiso?)

 

Ti consiglio di iniziare con il leggere il manuale in modo da avere le idee un poco più chiare sul tipo di installazione che vuoi fare.

IMHO, visti i bug della 2004.1 precompilata ti consiglierei di partire dallo stage1 e compilare tutto, anche se é un operazione che può durare qualche giorno.... (ma anche i problemi riscontrati con la precompilata sono risolvibili quindi niente paura  :Wink:  )

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> In che lingua è la distribuzione? Supporta rpm (spero di no)?

 

La lingua la scegli tu, anche se alcuni applicativi potrebbero non supportare l'italiano. Oltre al manuale consigliato da follia ti consiglio di guardare la documentazione in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml e, in particolare la guida alla localizzazione (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml).

Per gli rpm... non mi ricordo più cosa sono  :Razz: 

Se poi hai problemi... prova a fare una ricerca nel forum perché magari sono gli stessi già avuti da qualcun'altro oppure fai un nuovo post  :Smile: 

----------

## TuTToWeB

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Innanzitutto benvenuto  

 

Grazie

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO, visti i bug della 2004.1 precompilata ti consiglierei di partire dallo stage1 e compilare tutto, anche se é un operazione che può durare qualche giorno.... (ma anche i problemi riscontrati con la precompilata sono risolvibili quindi niente paura  )

 

ehm...ke vuol dire?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per gli rpm... non mi ricordo più cosa sono 

  No RPMs? All Right  :Very Happy: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi hai problemi... prova a fare una ricerca nel forum perché magari sono gli stessi già avuti da qualcun'altro oppure fai un nuovo post 

 

Si lo so....i forums li so usare....ho imparato ad apprezzarli un annetto fa e certe volte sn + efficienti delle chat e delle ml.

A propostito di ml...Dove trovo una mailing list ke tratti gentoo e in generale linux?

Dimenticavo: sn un neofita (ho iniziato con la rh).

----------

## Cerberos86

Beh,benvenuto!

e buon lavoro...   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> ehm...ke vuol dire?

 

Gentoo si può installare in vari modi.

Stage1: ricompili tutto il ricompilabile, la tua installazione sarà esattamente come l'hai voluta con i pacchetti compilati appositamente per per la tua CPU e configurati come li vuoi tu

Stage2: un pò meno personalizzata della Stage1 (non ricompli alcuni pacchetti alla base del sistema come il gcc)

Stage3: un pò meno personalizzata dello Stage2 (non ricompili tutti i pacchetti alla abse del sistema)

Stage3+GRP non ricompili quasi nulla perché, terminata l'installazione base dello stage3 usi i pacchetti precompilati del CD packages. Se scegli questa leggi sul manuale quale CD devi scaricare in base al tuo processore

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si lo so....i forums li so usare....ho imparato ad apprezzarli un annetto fa e certe volte sn + efficienti delle chat e delle ml.
> 
> A propostito di ml...Dove trovo una mailing list ke tratti gentoo e in generale linux?
> ...

 

Dovrebbe esserci una ml in italiano relativa a gentoo gestita da Gentoo-Italia, altrimenti ci sono quelle in inglese di gentoo.org: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml

----------

## TuTToWeB

Ho letto gli stage...

Non capisco...Quando installai la redhat, misi il cd e spuntava l'interfaccia grafica. So ke nn tutte le distro fanno così. Gentoo si installa "manualmente". Cioè se metto il cd ke devo fare? X un neofita sarebbe meglio uno stage3...Ma ke vuol dire tipo di installazione knoppix? gentoo è basata su knoppix o è stata fatta da 0?

----------

## MyZelF

Gentoo non dispone di un programma di installazione, per cui tutti i passi necessari vanno eseguiti "a mano" seguendo l'handbook, come ti è stato consigliato.

L'installazione, che prevede il chroot in una directory dove è stato scompattato uno stage, può essere effettuata a partire dai Live CD gentoo o da qualsiasi altro Live CD permetta il setup di una connessione ed il chroot (ad esempio knoppix).

P.S.: Controlla la tua tastiera, sembra che il tasto c abbia qualche problema...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TuTToWeB

LiveCD è come quello della suse? una solta di dimostrazione senza installazioen o mi sbaglio?

----------

## MyZelF

Per quanto riguarda l'installazione di gentoo, per "live CD" si intende qualsiasi supporto ti permetta di effettuare il boot e arrivare ad un prompt dei comandi da cui partizionare il disco, configurare la connettività, decomprimere uno stage ed effettuare il chroot.

Se sei indeciso, usa i live CD di gentoo.

----------

## TuTToWeB

Ho capito...stampo l'handbook e scarico la gentoo...teoria senza pratica nn fanno un granchè...Se dovreste dare un livello di difficoltà da 1 a 10, l'installazione di gentoo a ke livello sta?

----------

## MyZelF

Un minimo di dimestichezza con la shell e l'attenta lettura dell'handbook dovrebbero bastare. Sicuramente sarà un'esperienza didattica rispetto agli installer grafici di redhat.  :Cool: 

In caso di problemi puoi contare sul forum (prima prova con una ricerca e se questa fosse senza successo apri un nuovo topic).

In bocca al lupo!

----------

## TuTToWeB

Grazie...ora passo a windows ed stampo il manuale...nel frattempo scarico gentoo linux  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## TuTToWeB

Ecco...un imprevisto...

Ke scarico? LiveCD o stages? Cortesemente (dato ke nn lo capito sul manuale) qual è la loro differenza? Sicuramente la LiveCD è bootabile (come l'installazione di rh o win). Gli stages?...Packagecd? Cosa è?

----------

## randomaze

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> Ecco...un imprevisto...
> 
> Ke scarico? LiveCD o stages? Cortesemente (dato ke nn lo capito sul manuale) qual è la loro differenza? Sicuramente la LiveCD è bootabile (come l'installazione di rh o win). Gli stages?...Packagecd? Cosa è?

 

Prendi la Universal da 670M, la directory "stages" non la guardare.

EDIT: La directory packages contiene il cd dei precompilati.

----------

## TuTToWeB

Avrò capito male io...ma l'installazione di gentoo viene fatta mentre si è collegato ad internet??? Ho visto una descrizione di una guida ke fa così: Guida all'installazione offline Questa guida spiega come installare Gentoo 1.4 a partire dallo stage1 offline...

Ora io ke sto scaricando il livecd, devo essere connesso ad internet x installare qst distro?

----------

## randomaze

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> Ora io ke sto scaricando il livecd, devo essere connesso ad internet x installare qst distro?

 

Modalità di installazione che necessitano del CD universal e connessione (veloce) a internet:

Stage1, Stage2 e Stage3.

Modalità di installazione che necessitano di 2 CD (universal e packages) e si può fare senza connessione a internet:

Stage3+GRP

P.S. Controlla la tua tastiera perché qualche tasto non funziona  :Razz: 

----------

## TuTToWeB

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

Ma come fai a sapere ke nn funge qlk tasto?

Dove trovo sto 2 cd?

Sto prentendo universal 2004

Quasi quasi scelgo un'altra distro  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

Per il tasto: sembra che per qualche strano motivo ti esca sempre k al posto di ch...   :Laughing: 

Il cd GRP lo trovi nella cartella package*, ad esempio qui:

http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.1/packagecd/

----------

## randomaze

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> Ma come fai a sapere ke nn funge qlk tasto?

 

Lo vedo  :Razz: 

Ad esempio la 'c', la 'h'...

 *TuTToWeB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dove trovo sto 2 cd?
> 
> Sto prentendo universal 2004
> ...

 

l'Universal sarebbe quello il 1° CD, il 2° CD é quello dei package e si trova nella directory packagecd. Per intenderci qui.

Una volta che sei nella dir packagecd scegli quello relativo al tuo processore (se hai un Athlon-XP vai nella dir athlon-xp e così via...)

----------

